# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  CHRONOS ECO, smartwatch, GOCLEVER Sp. z o.o., Przezmierowo, Poland

## Airicist

Developer - GOCLEVER Sp. z o.o.

----------


## Airicist

GOCLEVER CHRONOS ECO, smartwatch

Published on Dec 15, 2014

----------

